# Betterbee



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I put my first order into Betterbee a few weeks ago, they told me that the foundation I wanted (Small Cell medium) was back ordered and it would be a few weeks....so I said, ok...I waited a few weeks and everything arrived as committed. Fantastic! Great price for shipping too...


----------



## lstclair (Mar 6, 2007)

I've ordered quite a bit from BetterBee, and have always gotten good service.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

I've used BetterBee for the majority of my equipment. I live on the east coast so things usually get here the day after I place my order (depends on what time I place my order). Always well packaged and on time. I've needed to talk to them on the phone only a couple of times, and even over e-mail they've always had exceptional customer service. But, after all, they're just "beekeepers serving beekeepers"!

-Nathanael


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Never had a problem either! Actually I've not had a problem with any of the companies I order from! Always had great service and if I call and the representative notices a better way to do it they tell me and walk me through it. Too cool!


----------

